# Heat Stress?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just wondering what signs of heat stress looks like in fish?

I've got my heat at 86 as a precaution for a possible Ick outbreak in my 36g. Just wondering what to look for if the fish aren't tolerating the heat so much... planning on keeping it at 86 for about 10 days. 

Fish: Corys, Rasboras (both need 79 tops) and Angelfish, and Mystery Snails.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would guess they would get a little sluggish, but that is the exact opposite of what I have seen with higher temps. Usually in my fish, the activity level goes through the roof.

Stop thinking, can't be higher than 79F, yada, yada, yada....I have had Emerald Green Cories in my Angel tank for over 6 months and have kept the tank from 80-83, usually floats around 81. All sensor controlled heat that matches the therm very well. Something tells me that you may have them outside their "prescribed" ph range as well? If you don't, someone does. Why is it that people can't believe that the temp range is just a recommednation also and if acclimated slowly - they're fine? There isn't a fish out there that can't live outside nearly all of the prescribed parameters (nitrate level, temp, ph, gh, etc...) they need to live.and be healthy. I know some fish, like Discus can be overly sensitive and I am not saying 86 is doable all the time.

Just something to think about.


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm in the middle of treating for Ich right now and I can confirm that the activity level has definitely increased for most of the fish. One of my mollies is really active and aggressive as well, she goes after one of the blue gouramis and nips him. She also dropped a batch of fry last night - that's beside the point.

I did however notice last night that one of the swordtails was a bit lethargic, she had no signs of Ich or other illness but she was hanging out in the bottom corner not moving around much. Tonight she is better and looking good. 

I think it depends on the individual fish at the end of the day how they adapt to environment change... Can't give you any more info than that.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cool, thanks. I noticed the bigger silver Angel chasing the smaller one a bit, but other than that (and the always spazdic Harleys) they are normal so far.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most cories are from cooler waters but can tolerate higher temps for short term. Usually with discus people use sterbai as they are from warmer waters. What usually happens is the warmer water speeds the metabolism rate and will also cause them to mature faster which in turn shorten their lifespan.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ooooooooh, THAT'S why fish/frogs/snails/etc... tend to live shorter lives in warm water. Thanks!!!

I'm hoping that at 79 degrees, I can get my Mystery Snails to 2 years... I've heard people have had them that long.


----------

